# moving back to portugal.



## china (Jan 29, 2009)

hi to all my name is china,i am new on this site and i was wondering if there is anyone who can tell me of any disscusion groups for help in finding work in the construction industry ,it would be very nice to here any feed back good or not so good just to no how things are over there ,lots china


----------



## Andy Capp (Oct 5, 2008)

there's a dedicated Portugal site here Portugal Expat Forum for Expats Living in Portugal - Expat Forum For Expats, For Moving Overseas And For Jobs Abroad try there. I love Lisbon, beautiful city.


----------

